# Laptop + SSD Erfahrungen?



## rofl...vs...xD (15. Juni 2010)

Da ich ab dem nächsten Schuljahr einen Laptop benötige bin ich nun schon seit langem auf der Suche nach dem für mich perfekten Laptop.

Fündig bin ich seit heute mit dem heute erschienen Sony Vaio F12 X geworden. 

Spezifikationen:


Intel CoreTM i7-740QM, 1,73GHz
Windows® 7 Home Premium64
640 GB Serial ATA (5400 U/Min)
8 GB 1333MHz  DDR3-SDRAM
Blu-ray Disc(TM) Writer
41,6 cm LCD,  1920x1080
NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 330M 1GB


Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob man den Unterschied zwischen SSD und HDD wirklich so stark merkt wie oft behauptet wird.

Bootzeit?
Laden von Spielständen usw...

Zu diesem Sony VAIO würde es als Zusatzoption eine 256GB SSD geben.

Freue mich schon über eure Meinungen / Erfahrungen.


----------



## Superwip (15. Juni 2010)

Die Vorteile einer SSD sind wahrlich nicht zu unterschätzen; bei einem Laptop kommen auch noch die Erschütterungsunempfindlichkeit und der geringere Stromverbrauch hinzu...

Würde ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen, ich werde wohl auch bald eine nachrüsten...

Das Notebook sieht ja wirkilich nett aus...

allerdings ist es nicht besonders klein- willst du soetwas immer in die Schule schleppen?

Zumindestens wenn du auch einen Desktop PC hast, der als leistungsfähige Spieleplattform dient würde ich an deiner Stelle zu einem deutlich kleineren Gerät greifen

Man bedenke: das Alienware MX11 hat etwa mit 28cm Diagonale eine effektiv ähnliche Spieleleistung, wenn es darum geht

Wenn du keinen Desktop PC hast würde ich darüber nachdenken, eventuell einen Desktop PC+ Netbook/billiges Subnotebook zu kaufen

So groß ist das Teil aber auch wieder nicht, sicher deutlich mobiler als ein 17 Zoll Modell, trotzdem würde ich mir die Sache nochmal überlegen

Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt wäre eventuell die GraKa; ich weiß nicht, was du genau damit machen willst aber für neuere Spiele @ full HD ist eine GT 330M grenzwertig; was mobile Grafiklösungen betrifft ist hier das beste (M HD5870/ GTX 480M) gerade gut genug...

Für Spiele sind 8GiB RAM auch etwas übertrieben, abgesehen davon, was du sonst noch mit dem Teil machst können sie aber schon Sinn machen

Zum Arbeiten, auch für relativ leistungsintensive Anwendungen ist das Teil aber sicher super- wenn es darum geht wirst du auch kein viel mobileres Gerät finden, Notebooks mit Quadcore i7 haben alle min. 15,4 Zoll (39,1cm) Diagonale- und meist einen so breiten Rahmen, dass sie effektiv genauso groß wie das F 12 X sind


----------



## maGic (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo nachdem meine alte Pentium Notebook Festplatte Probleme macht.
Ersatz ist 2Gb SSD aus Bordcomputer names EBuLa von DB!!
Ich hatte Bordcomputer auf Wiese gefunden 

Falls ihr interressiert:
Drin ist AMD 5x86-133 ohne Kühler
16Mb Ram
24x CD-ROM
2GB-SSD

Fazit: empfehlenswert SSD in Notebook einbauen.


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (15. Juni 2010)

Hauptanwendungsgebiete werden sein: Programmieren, Virtualisierung(VMware deswegen auch 8gb Ram) und Multiplayergames like CSS, COD4 usw...
Das die 330M nicht gerade die potenteste Grafikkarte ist, ist mir klar aber für gelegentlich () Langames in der Schule reicht sie allemal.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juni 2010)

Also Ich hab eine SSD im Notebook. 

Im allgemeinen kann man sagen das es merklich besser ist mit so einen Teil. Win und Programme starten schneller, Kompalieren geht schneller und das allgemeine Arbeiten ist flüssiger. Aber; Nachteil der Platz. Eine SSD macht mm nach nur sinn wenn du 2 Festplatten Plätze hast. Und bei Sony müssen die belegt sein von Werk aus. Ansonsten ist Aufrüsten mit einer 2. HDD nicht möglich.


----------



## Superwip (15. Juni 2010)

Was den Platz betrifft: 256GiB sollten für die Programminstallationen und die wichtigsten Daten locker ausreichen, alles andere kann man ja auch auf einer kompakten, externen und via USB mit Strom versorgten 2,5 Zoll HDD unterbringen, die mehr oder weniger im Gepäck sollte auch nicht zur Last fallen

Edit: mit einer GT 330M könnte CoD4 @ Full HD @max bereits unspielbar werden, vor allem im Multiplayer

Laut Notebookcheck.de schafft die GT 330M in CoD4 @max mit 4x AA @ 1280x1024 gerade mal ~36fps, was gerade im Multiplayer schon grenzwertig sein kann- in Full HD sieht die Welt da wohl schon anders aus...


----------



## Pixelplanet (15. Juni 2010)

hatte bis vor kurzem ne ssd im notebook nutze sie jetzt allerdings in meinem desktop rechner

der unterschied ist schon gewaltig

und das meine ich nicht nur in sachen boot zeit sondern vorallem auch im laden von programmen

bei spielen fällt der unterschied allerdings weniger auf


----------



## Cey (16. Juni 2010)

Wenn das Notebook eSATA unterstützt, kannst du auch eine beleibig große HDD sehr schnell extern anbinden und dort z.B. die Spiele drauf installieren, dann müsstest du keine exorbitant teure 256GB SSD kaufen. Alternativ vllt auch mal Reviews zur Seagate Momentus XT durchlesen.


----------



## Cey (16. Juni 2010)

Ach ja, den Unterschied von HDD zu SSD merkst du sehr deutlich beim alltäglichen Arbeiten mit dem PC. Ich habe auch nur eine Intel X25-V mit 40 GB als 2. HDD verbaut, die war mit 100 Euro nicht so teuer, aber eine lohnenswerte Investition.


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (17. Juni 2010)

Habe mich jetzt für die Kombination der kleineren SSD (128 GB) und einer extern HDD mit 1TB im 2,5 zoll Format entschieden die über eSata angebunden wird.
Danke für den Tipp von Cey!
Da das wohl der beste Kompromiss zwischen Geschwindigkeit und Kapazität ist.


----------



## SL55 (17. Juni 2010)

Ich würde es mir an deiner Stelle mit der größe des Laptops nochmal überlegen.

Was kleineres wäre empfehlenswert:

Ich pendle täglich von mir daheim nach St. Pölten (~10 km), da ist das schon sehr nervig wenn ich meinen Laptop mal in die Schule mitnehme, (Hab ein Vaio FW11E, ist ein 16,4"er) dass meine Schultasche halb platzt.  Obwohl ich in eine HTL gehe, wo wir nicht wirklich viele Unterlagen mitnehmen müssen.  Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich mir wohl ein 12" oder 13" Notebook kaufen, mit nicht mehr als 2 kg. Aber muss jeder selber wissen. 

Ob Quadcore bei einem Laptop sinn macht? Ich würde eher sagen nein. Und beim kompilieren von (ich nehme mal an) kleineren Programmen, so wie es bei mir ist, ists wirklich egal ob kleiner Dualcore (P8400 mit 2,26 GHz) in meinem Laptop oder großer Quadcore (siehe sig) wie in meinem Desktop. Bei einer VM könnt ich mir aber schon vorstellen das es Vorteile bringt, aber da ist auch der RAM entscheident (wie du ja sagtest  ).

Vll was generelles: Mit einem Vaio kannst du eig nix falsch machen, haben eine super Verarbeitung und vorallem die Tastatur finde ich sehr gut. In den letzten paar Jahren sind auch die Preise nach unten gegangen, sodass sie auch attraktiv geworden sind. Leider sind die Grafikkarten etwas undersized, und (soweit ich weiß) alle direkt auf dem Mainboard, also nicht austauschbar (wie bei z.B. manchen Asus Laptops). Ich würde mir auf alle Fälle wieder einen Vaio kaufen!

MfG


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (17. Juni 2010)

Bei der Größe habe ich lange überlegt doch ich bin zum Schluss gekommen das 16,4 Zoll gerade noch so ok sind.

@ SL55 Wie ich sehe hast du ja ein Vaio F11, und ich möchte mir ja den Nachfolger das F12 kaufen.

Das F11 soll ja angeblich sehr laut sein und störende Geräusche(USB-Fiepen?) von  sich             geben kannst du mir dazu etwas sagen? Ich hoffe natürlich das die Probleme beim F12 beseitigt sind 

PS: Ich gehe ebenfalls in eine HTL(EDVO) und habe jeden Tag 20Km Zugfahrt vor mir und dann noch 5min mit dem Bus.


----------



## SL55 (17. Juni 2010)

Ich empfinde es hat keine störende Geräusche, natürlich, der Lüfter ist hörbar. Aber niemals störend, auch nicht wenn er auf Höchstleistung aufdreht. Im Energiesparmodus kann er sogar ausgehen. Aber da das F12 potentere Hardware hat (und damit wohl auch mehr Abwärme), wirds evtl. etwas lauter werden. Denke aber das sollte kein Problem sein und den Laptop nicht viel lauter werden lassen. Aja, ich habe vor kurzem die originale Wärmeleitpaste durch neue, höherwertige, ersetzt, die Temps der CPU sind um ~10°C unter Last gefallen (weiß nicht ob das am Alter der alten Wärmeleitpaste lag oder obs einfach minderwertige ist).  Von einem USB Fiepen kann ich nicht berichten.

Welche EDVO?^^ in StP?

MfG


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (17. Juni 2010)

SL55 schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es hat keine störende Geräusche, natürlich, der Lüfter ist hörbar. Aber niemals störend, auch nicht wenn er auf Höchstleistung aufdreht. Im Energiesparmodus kann er sogar ausgehen. Aber da das F12 potentere Hardware hat (und damit wohl auch mehr Abwärme), wirds evtl. etwas lauter werden. Denke aber das sollte kein Problem sein und den Laptop nicht viel lauter werden lassen. Aja, ich habe vor kurzem die originale Wärmeleitpaste durch neue, höherwertige, ersetzt, die Temps der CPU sind um ~10°C unter Last gefallen (weiß nicht ob das am Alter der alten Wärmeleitpaste lag oder obs einfach minderwertige ist).  Von einem USB Fiepen kann ich nicht berichten.
> 
> Welche EDVO?^^ in StP?
> 
> MfG



Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, und freue mich auf meinen neuen Laptop, denn was man über die F11 alles gehört hat ....

PS:   HTL Wiener Neustadt

Edit: Das mit der Wärmeleitpaste ist eine gute Idee doch das werde ich erst später testen denn sonst ist die Garantie gleich weg.


----------



## SL55 (17. Juni 2010)

Ja, also das FW11 ist ein guter Laptop, kann ich durch und durch empfehlen. Einziges was mich gestört hat ist, das es kein E-SATA hat. Aber war damals (ziemlich genau 2 jahre her) noch nicht wirklich Standard.

Also ich habe kein Garantiesiegel gebrochen als ich ihn aufgemacht habe, also nehme ich an dass sie nicht weg ist (bzw. war).

MfG


----------



## Cey (18. Juni 2010)

128GB SSD+ eSATA ist wohl ne Super kombination. Muss halt für Musik&videos die externe anschließen, aber falls du einen eSATA+USB-Kombiporthast geht das mit dem Delockgehäuse auch über ein einziges Kabel.


----------

